# I'm New but I just finished 2



## californiaschwinner (Aug 1, 2015)

I retired last year and was looking for something to do. A friend showed me his bikes and what he does to either preserve or restore them. He does both. I don't paint very well so I will just preserve the old factory paint for now. Here are the 2 I just finished. I also just found/ scored a 47 DX that I will pick up in Tuesday that will be my 








rider when I finish it.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks like you're off to a good start. Excellent job on the refurbs.


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 1, 2015)

That came out awesome. Would you mind sharing your cleaning method?


----------



## sleepy (Aug 1, 2015)

That's a beautiful transformation, very nice work. Keeping the original paint is definitely the way to go.

Look forward to seeing your DX.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 2, 2015)

Very nice job indeed


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2015)

look great.you did a nice job.
what part of Cali are you in?


----------



## californiaschwinner (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm in Northern Ca. Between San Francisco and Sacramento


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2015)

Well done ! Dont "restore" a nice original bike.Repainting and adding cheap new parts devalues them big time. Many claim to restore but in reality just ruin them.Restoring is when it looks exactly like it came from the factory.Very expensive most times.


----------



## californiaschwinner (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll try to explain the methods I use for preserving, I start out by disassembling the entire bike. Literally every nut bolt and bearing is removed and put in their own little sandwich bag and marked. I use pliers to hold the small bolts and nuts and run them clean on the bench wire wheel (very gently) I also remove the fender braces and clean them and if necessary bath in wd40 rust remover as needed and clean them on the wire wheel. All of the parts that are greased or have grease on them are bathed in degreaser for a few days as is the chain Then all are washed with soap and water,dried,and immediately bathed in oil in tupperware containers until they are ready for re-install. 
All painted parts are washed with soap and water with a small section of 3m white (least abrasive) pads. If this is done correctly you won't remove any paint or decals or pinstripes, just the dirt.
Then I use 3m fine rubbing compound and rub it in it gently and buff it all by hand when dry. Then I use a finer 3m compound rubbing gently and avoiding the pin striping. The paint is really clean and starting to pop now and alls that's left is one or two coats of turtle wax and buffing. now it's ready to put all back together. When I apply the rubbing compound I apply it with a small pneumatic orbital 3m hand buffer with the 3m finest velcro loop polishing pad. The second coat I apply with the next level aggressive polishing pad. Again You need to take great care in working around the pin striping, also use very little pressure and let the tool do the work as not to remove any paint. The weight of the polishing tool is about all you need as pressure on the painted parts.
I hope that makes sense. If you need further info let me know.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 3, 2015)

*You nailed with 'pressure of the tool, or pad' when rubbing out paint and buffing.  That is KEY.  Apply as little weight as possible.  Hard to program yourself to 'think' that way when
tackling surface rusted messy aged bike parts.  But it is all about the touch for sure.*


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 3, 2015)

Great explanation on your cleaning method... The results are fantastic...

Keeping the original paint and bringing back the color is the way to go!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2015)

californiaschwinner said:


> I'm in Northern Ca. Between San Francisco and Sacramento




Close enough to make most of the Rolling Relics rides.we ride all around the area the last weekend of every month.


----------



## californiaschwinner (Aug 3, 2015)

I remove the rust before polishing the paint areas . The wd40 rust remover works well and if you keep an eye on it it will remove rust and not paint


----------



## californiaschwinner (Aug 3, 2015)

where can I find your schedule and locations. How far do you ride? I'm working with Titanium knee replacements hahahaha. I'm good on the flatlands but the hills are a killer. My wife and i terrorize the neighborhood almost every day


----------

